# airflo engine control



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just picked up a airflo SS pv-8 v-box for a deal that had a bad bronze gear in the gearbox,I replaced the box and did a bunch of repairs to it. But there is one problem with it, it has a honda engine that runs great but the linear acuator that controls the throttle is done. The other spreaders that we run have small square boxes that control the throttle. Does anyone have a honda with the small black throttle controller,could you post up a pic of how it's mounted on the honda engine.

thanks pat


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I went back to a linear acuator from a different company for the throttle controller.


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

clarks;1244962 said:


> I went back to a linear acuator from a different company for the throttle controller.


I have been looking for a new controller. Could you point me in the right direction. Thanks alot


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

www.progressiveautomations.com

If you need a linear actuator,I bought a PA14, 2 inch stroke. I havn't received it yet but I will post up how it works when I receive it.


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for getting back so quick,m getting out of the truck to choke the spreader is getting old!! Stay Safe Lou


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

*New engine controller from Progressive Automations*

I recieved the new linear actuator for the throttle speed and choke,It works like a dream! The engine starts perfect now,I get full choke for cold starting now and a great engine control. The new linear actuator cost $124.00 shipped the one from air-flo was more than $400.00 and this one is much better,a lot nicer construction. IMHO.

Pat


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

*linear control*

Did you have to make up your own bracket for the linear actuator or were you able to mount it to where the throttle cable comes in ? We have a 10 hp Briggs. But, the way the weather is now in Jersey, I think we will be spreading fertilizer with this thing before we use it for any more salt LOL.


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

*mounting bracket*

I just put it right back in the same spot that the old one was, The engine in the sander is a honda. The choke is a bear to push on. I will take a pic of it so you can see how it was installed,

pat


----------

